# Knock Back! :(



## mahomo (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All

Bad news...

Just had the knock back from immigration!

My wife and I we're applying under the 7215 Carpenter and joiner supervisor role and they said I didn't qualify because of the evidence I sent didn't meet their criteria of that role. Been a chippy for over 15 years, and have carried out plenty of supervisory roles within the last ten years, and up to period of at least one 1 year (and more), which is what they wanted. I should add that the bulk of my experience and in the supervisory role was gained the Royal Engineers, Army. Left 4 years ago and have been teaching the trade full time at a college until earlier this when I wanted to get back on the tools. Now work for myself.

Has anyone any suggestions? We have had some great help from this forum so far.

James


----------



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh sorry to hear that. Good luck in the future.


----------



## VicApple (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi James,

I am really sorry to hear you have been knocked back. It sounds like you have the experience they require. Could it be that you need more or different evidence of your experience - such as more (or more detailed) references etc? I would consider speaking to an immigration lawyer if you can.

My husband has just submitted the same application. It sounds like he has less experience than you (eek)!

Good luck if you try again.

Victoria


----------

